# The calm before the storm (open rp)



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

(relationships are encouraged but not required, but i hope all have fun)

The world is in a mass turmoil friends and neighbors become enemies as countries turn against each other. The world just needs one spark to enter into an all out war but even in this time there is still one shop run by a Russian Coyote named Nikolai. The place is off an anonymous street down an unknown alley the kind of place you wouldn't be able to find unless you were looking for it. The bar is called the Hideaway.

Nikolai sat behind the counter as the clock upon the wall ticked timelessly as the news on the tv broadcasted warnings to people that tension was high but with a soft click the tv changed channels, it had been some time since Nikolai had a patron, he figured anyone who was still friends with anyone would bring them here to get away from the repercussions of being seen in the open

"Cruschef, it's been a week since my last patrons" he says quietly to himself as he puts a shot glass on the counter pouring a shot of gin before picking up the glass "here's to you Sergei, here's hoping things are better in the motherland" he says before drinking the shot


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

With 3 loud bangs a dragon came tumbling down the alley, slamming into the building behind him


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai's ears perked as he looks towards the door before vaulting over the bar running over opening the door looking around before seeing the dragon

"Next time try knocking on the door before banging on the wall comrade" he jokes before helping the dragon inside

As they got inside he closed the door as a fire fight errupted in the street


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

"ohh, a brawl? I can handle this very well.." Cendrag then fired a pink-red laser from his mouth that soon took the form of a blooming rose, the laser seemed to pass through the surrounding buildings. but soon after, the building's top floors exploded with red-pink flames left behind


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looked pretty shocked at this as he looks at the dragon "you uh you aren't a normal dragon are you" he asks helping cendrag to the bar counter before helping him into a seat


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Nope, why do you say that?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"well call me old fashion" he says walking behind the bar "but aren't dragons supposed to breath fire, ice, acid, or like poison?" He asks as he sets a glass in front of Cendrag "because I just saw you fire a laser from your mouth that putting it nicely torched some things"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

The 12' tall feral dragon tried to sit, but stumbled and fell.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

The 6' coyote looked at the extremely tall dragon before heading around the bar to help him back up "hey you gonna be alright man?" He asks confused yet concerned for the only patron he's had in a while


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Yeah yeah, I'll be fine


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"well then comrade pick your poison" he says helping the dragon to sit down before he headed back behind the bar leaning on the counter slightly


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Cendrag looked at him "I don't know.."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looks at cendrag before pulling up a squarish bottle with a rounded wooded cork "here, it'll burn goin down but it'll help ease up the tension" he says popping the cork from the bottle as he pours some the clear almost water like fluid into the glass before sliding it in front of cendrag "who knows maybe it'll put fur on your scales" he jokes


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Are you trying to drug me?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"now why would I do that?" He asks as he puts a second glass on the counter pouring some of the liquid into the glass before corking the bottle again "come on i'll drink with you comrade so you know i mean no harm"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I drink, not knowing what will happen next


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai drinks with you as the burn of the alcohol rolls down cendrags throat, but after a few minutes a wave of ease washes over him "this is a safe place there is no need to harbour tention or hostility here"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

What?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai chuckles warmly "welcome to the hideaway comrade, while people are fighting out there, others come here to be friends and to escape the conflicts"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh, I do prefer to fight..


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"well before you go rushing into the fray you best rest up, you hit the wall pretty hard and had trouble sitting down"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll be fine


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"oh no you don't, i've been told that to many times only to have the person end up dead as a deck room door" he says a clear tone of frustration in his voice


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Fine, what do you want me to do?


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"for starters, are you hungry?" He asks as he looks at the dragon sitting in front of him


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Not really...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"what's your name comrade" he asks looking at the dragon


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Cendrag roseheart


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"well cendrag I am Nikolai, now if you so wish i have a back room set up as a gym you can throw some punches at a bag or whatever you so choose, i don't have much in the way of entertainment for patrons but with an all out world war on the brink of unleashing, I do my best" he says before cleaning the glasses


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Now, how did she get herself in this situation?

Mae, being the shy and not-so confrontational type, found herself weaving through the streets in an effort to escape from the hellscape forming around her. She caught some ominous stares looking her way, before turning down an alley in an effort to avoid them.

Soon, fighting erupted in the streets, and the frightened beardie started looking for a place to hide. She saw what looked to be a bar, and headed straight for it. Not noticing the damage caused by a rather large body on the face of the bar in her frantic haze, Mae threw open the door, and closed it just as quickly.

Huffing a little after running for a while, Mae let out a sigh and slumped on the floor, catching her breath.

“Why can’t I ever catch a break around here... I just want to be left alone!” Mae spoke to herself, before noticing two rather large men in the room. Intimidated, Mae curled up a little on her spot on the ground.

“Oh, hi... you’re not gonna hurt me, are you?”


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't really feel like it..


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Not sure how to react to that, Mae grew a little more tense.

“Will you ever feel like it? I don’t want any trouble, mister...”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looked around the dragon at the frightened bearded dragon "why would I hurt a patron? Come come have a seat er somewhere away from the door i mean" he says with a light chuckle


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

“Okay... I trust you.”

Thankful for the bartender breaking the tension, poor little Mae skittered over to the bar, sitting with them.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looked at mae "so comrade what'll it be?" He asks the fully stocked shelves of liquor behind him as he looks at cendrag for a moment "want another drink big guy?"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

No, I'm good


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Now certainly in need of a good drink, Mae replied quickly, after the dragon decided he didn’t want anything else.

“I’ll have some scotch, if you have any, mister... any kind will do.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai nods before heading to the window on his right as he looks through the blinds seeing the fight in full swing with molotovs torchoto cars and gunshots ringing out as he shakes his head slightly "jesus it's getting really bad out there, thankfully people figure this place is abandoned and won't waste their time trying to attack it"

Hearing mae ask for scotch he turns from the window before he sets a glass in front of her with a couple of ice cubes setting a pretty pricey bottle of scotch in front of her "there ya go comrade, how did you guys get tangled up in the mess out there?"


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Hearing the gunshots outside herself, Mae decided to comment.

“I hope so. It was pretty brutal on the way here... I can’t imagine it’ll get any better.”


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Uhhh..


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai leans against the back of the bar as he lets out a low sigh "this conflict is tearing people apart because no one knows who they can trust"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I.. Ummm..


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai looks at cendrag "hm? What is it comrade?" He asks kind of curious as to what he wanted to say


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

My mane emits a bright red glow "Nothing.."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai gets a slight concerned look as he looks closely at his mane "cendrag... Comrade your mane is uh, well it's kinda glowing"


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Some parts of my body can glow..


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Mae nodded solemnly. “True... I should know. Time hasn’t really been kind to me recently...”

It was then the dragon sitting next to Mae made a little fuss. Like the bartender, Mae grew confused.

That is, until the dragon’s mane lit up.

“Are you... alright, mister?” She asked. Then he explained himself.

“Oh... that’s neat.”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"good to know i thought it was like a threat detection thing" he says looking from cendrag to mae "i know what you mean comrade, times are getting hard and with what's going on out there, i don't think it's gonna get any better either, but we can hold out hope"


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Mae nodded in agreement at the bartender’s words.

“True... I guess that’s the best we can do.” After a moment of silence, Mae realized something.

“Oh! We never did introduce ourselves, did we? My name is Mae... what’s yours?” She looked to both the bartender and the dragon.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

"i'm Nikolai Dmitri resnov" he says as he tips his head back slightly, occasionally blinking the sleep out of his eyes


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

“It’s nice to meet you, Nikolai...”

Mae mustered a weak smile, tired herself. Mae took a swig of her scotch, trying not to think about what happened to her recently.

She turned to the dragon next to her. “And you are?...”


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm cendrag..


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai occasionally looked around his eyes becoming heavy, he hadn't slept in several days and it was starting to catch up-


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

“Cendrag... that’s a neat name. It’s nice to meet you!”

Noticing Nikolai’s slumped shoulders and swaying, Mae became concerned.

“Are you okay, Nikolai?”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai gave a faint smile and nodded "i'm right as the mail" he says before trying to take a step forward but fell to the left out like a light, the exaustion finally caught up to him and put him out cold


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

“Oh my gosh!”

Mae watched as Nikolai fell over onto the ground, out like a light. Having been through enough today, Mae took one last swig of her scotch before rushing to his aid, concerned for his well being.

Now crouched next to his unconscious form, Mae started panicking a little, trying to figure out what happened.

“Oh God, what happened? What the hell happened?” Mae looked Nikolai up and down, wondering if she should turn him over to check the damage...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai was breathing steadily but he looked like he was sleeping the exausted look around his eyes were a clear sign he hadn't slept in days


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

Hmm..


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

After checking him over, Mae let out a sigh, voicing what she found to Cendrag.

“Ah, he just hasn’t slept in a while... God, I thought he died.”

Mae debated with herself for a moment, wondering where she should put Nikolai. She can’t just leave him on the floor like this! She turned to Cendrag, looking for his opinion.

“Cendrag, do you know if there’s something like a bed in here? If not, could you help me find a place to put him?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Apr 30, 2019)

I doubt it


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Determined to find a place to put Nikolai, Mae instead went to look around herself for a moment.

“I’m sure there’s somewhere we can put him, Cendrag. Now, let me see...”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

On the right side of the bar was a hallway with a staircase leading to a second floor


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 30, 2019)

Seeing the stairs, Mae knew that must be where Nikolai slept. After returning to Nikolai’s side and stretching her arms a little, she took Nikolai by the shoulders and started dragging him up the stairs. 

Having a little trouble due to her small size, she once again looked to Cendrag for help.

“Could you... help me, Cendrag? He’s a little... heavy...”


----------



## nikolai_resnov (Apr 30, 2019)

Nikolai stirred slightly in her grip but he did not wake up but he felt as if he was hovering unaware that someone was trying to help him up to his living space

After a few hours Nikolai had come to in his room to the strange sound of silence out in the streets as he gets up he looks around slightly confused as to how he got to his room


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

It took a little effort on her part, but Mae eventually managed to haul Nikolai up to his room, herself. She hoisted him up on his bed, and panted a little due to the effort it took. After making sure Nikolai laid comfortably on his bed, Mae wondered what she should do with herself.

The last thing she wanted was to fall into bitter thoughts. She went back down to the bar area, and after realizing she still had a full bottle of scotch sitting on the bar for her, she helped herself to another glass.

Eventually, she drank a little too much, and passed out asleep right on the bar, waiting for someone to stir her from her drunken sleep...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai got up and walked downstairs to the bar as he noticed mae out cold as he walks over to where she was he looked over at cendrag who was still sitting at the bar

Nickolai gently shook mae in an attempt to wake her up as he whispered "hey, mae, come on get up there are more comfortable places to sleep than the floor" he jokes


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

At first, Mae didn't really respond. She just groaned a little, replying with "Blake, cut it out..." A name no one could recall but her.

Her words were a little slurred, anyone could tell she's about to have a horrible hangover later.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai went behind the counter making her a drink he called a prarie oyster a drink his father often made to aid with hangovers as he picks up the glass softly shaking her again


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

After another shake, Mae finally woke up. "Wha...?" It was then that the headache kicked in. "Ow..."

She looked up, noticing a presence near her. It turned out to be Nikolai. Somewhat surprised, Mae spoke. "Oh, Nikolai... you're up. How... how'd you sleep?" She couldn't help being concerned, considering what happened earlier, and despite her own fatigue.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

He holds the glass out to her, "I slept pretty well I appreciate the concern, here plug your nose and drink this it'll help with your hangover"


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

Mae breathed out a little "Huh..." before looking at the glass Nikolai offered her. 

After a moment of getting her bearings, she took it. Sloppily plugging up her nose like Nikolai suggested, she downed the drink. It took a moment, but she actually started feeling a little better.

"Wow... that helped out a lot! I... I'm already starting to feel a little better..." She hoped so. Vomiting uncontrollably isn't on her agenda today...


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

"it's called a prarie oyster, my dad showed me how to make them a long time ago, he used to use them to counter the effect of to much alcohol" he says looking at her "but if you don't plug your nose it'll taste horrible" he adds taking the empty glass as he walks back around the counter of the bar


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

Still sitting at her place on the bar, Mae expressed her gratitude. "Well... thank you. Your father... he certainly knows his stuff."

Indeed, she probably would have been stuck wherever the bathroom was in this place for hours, otherwise.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

"so how did you end up here at the hideaway?" he asks her as he cleans a glass before putting it back on it's shelf


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

After taking a moment to think, Mae replied to Nikolai as briefly as she could. She... She honestly didn't know how she ended up here.

"I can't really say I know the answer to that, Nikolai... I've been wandering for a little while. Life is rough, out there. Though, I do remember trying to find a place to hide, only to end up here randomly. That was fun."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

He smiles slightly "that's how most patrons find this place, it's the only neutral ground out here" he says pausing for a moment "by the way who is blake? If you don't mind me asking"


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

"Blake?" She asked, surprised yet again. She didn't remember mumbling his name. The second she repeated his name out loud, Mae looked down at her hands for a moment.

She looked... lost. "Blake..." She repeated, tangling her fingers together nervously. When she spoke next, Mae refused to look at Nikolai.

"He... he's a friend of mine. A red-eyed crocodile skink. I used to hang out with him a lot, but... we were separated. By all the chaos. I don't know where he is now..."

The look on Mae's face screamed 'terror'- she's seen a lot, these past few days.


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

Nikolai would give a calming smile as he lifts her head to look at him "hey I bet he's fine, but you can stay here as long as you need, I have some spare rooms upstairs"


----------



## MaetheDragon (May 1, 2019)

Mae's eyes lit up a little, almost not believing what she was hearing.

"Really? That'd be... I don't know what to say, Nikolai..."


----------



## nikolai_resnov (May 1, 2019)

"no need to say anything mae, right now all small acts of kindness are what is keeping this world from destroying itself" he says with a smile


----------

